# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  July 2011



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2011)

*MERX postings and news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2011)

Remember the CF looking for someone to run and maintain buildings, as well as offer food and other support services, at Canadian Forces Station Alert?  Twice?  Maybe third time’ll be the charm.
“…. The Department of National Defence has a requirement to update the host computer on the CH146 Griffon Helicopter Full Motion Flight Simulator. The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government’s intention to award a contract for these goods to CAE Inc., Montreal, Quebec ….” 
Wanted:  someone to review literature dealing with spotting IED wires and someone to develop software to process swacks of imagery information coming in.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2011)

Canada seeking someone to fly planes to simulate bad guys of various kinds.
Canada planning to offer CAE contract for upgrade of Hercules simulator hardware and software.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2011)

Wanted:  a swack of hotel rooms for CF personnel working at the Canadian National Exhibition in Toronto.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2011)

Wanted:  someone to teach the Ombudsman's staff how to write better - highlighted correction mine  ;D:


> .... The Office’s operations division is seeking to increase the efficiency and effectiveness of the critical thinking, analysis and writing abilities of its staff. Headed by a Director General, the operations division is comprised of intake officers, complaint analysts and investigators, about 35 employees. Complaints from constituents are received by the intake section via telephone, online submissions, and by written correspondence. After an initial review of the disclosure, the intake officer provides the client with information*,* refers them to other mechanisms or forwards their file to a complaint analyst for early resolution or for investigation. If the issue requires a more in-depth review or is complex, the file is forwarded to the investigations unit. The types of written documents produced by the operations division include correspondence to constituents, senior military officers and other stakeholders, complaint summaries, administrative investigation reports, and formal written reports submitted to the Minister ....


More in attached bid document.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2011)

A Canadian company – FlightSafety Canada – is being chosen to do simulator training for the CC-138 Twin Otter for between US$300K and US$400K.  Any objections?
Now that we’ve done a tender to collect samples to do research to improve blood testing for divers (more here), we need someone to analyze all the data.
Wanted:  panel of medical experts to independently review medical research into Tasers and other “Conducted Energy Weapons” – more details about specialties and questions to be answered in attached Statement of Work.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2011)

Wanted:  help in researching use of UAVs over land and sea. (More in attached Statement of Work)
Wanted:  help in figuring out better ways to identify ships electronically.
Wanted:  someplace to house, feed visiting military bands for a big get-together in Quebec.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2011)

R&D sought for a new coastal radar facility (maybe two) in Nova Scotia.
Someone needed to cook/pouch LOADS (as many as “a minimum of one million pouches of entrées and fruit pouches totaling two million pouches within a six (6) to eight (8) month period”) of ration packs.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to do a survey of what’s where at the CFB Stadacona Naval Cemetery
Research into biomarkers spotting acute low-level radiation poisoning
Heated innerwear for divers for delivery to Richmond, Ontario


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2011)

Someone to inspect the HMCS Protecteur’s boiler
Flight crew anti-exposure suits x 300


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to run command post exercises for the 1 Canadian Air Division
Help researching “pulse detonation engines”


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2011)

Wanted:

Loads o' box lunches for Valcartier & beyond
130 x "lounge chairs" for Trenton's SGT/WO Mess
"a firm quantity of 3000 meters of  (dark blue) Cloth, Tropical, Polyester/Wool"
a clothing/boot shredder (or gym equipment?) for CF Support Unit in Germany


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to research how groups perceive each other as part of "winning hearts and minds" research
_*AGAIN*_ (4th time) with the "someone to operate, maintain facilities in, around CFS Alert" bid
"applied mathematics, physics and chemistry" teaching at CFB Gagetown


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  Someone to do a survey of what’s where at the CFB Stadacona Naval Cemetery ....


This from The Canadian Press:


> They are scattered throughout a small military cemetery in Halifax — dozens of weathered headstones dating back more than a century, bearing the names of seamen and civilians associated with the Royal Navy.
> 
> The grave markers were meant to stand as enduring tokens of respect, but they also serve as a reminder of the many more men, women and children buried here whose names cannot be found on any memorial.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2011)

Wanted:

Research into the “thinking” software for controlling multiple UAVs
someplace to live for CC-177 techs to live while training in Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2011)

Wanted:

Loads of super-antibiotic Cipro
Someone to make the load-bearing bits of the Integrated Soldier System Suite in CADPAT
Logistics expertise for Medium to Heavy Lift Helicopter program


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  Loads o' box lunches for Valcartier & beyond


Menus attached.


----------

